# What frogs were missing at Frog Day?



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

One of the things I like to make note of when I visit a national frog show is to take note of the trends in the frogs for sale. I was unable to make the show, so I would love to hear from others. What species/types of frogs were there tons of and what species/types were missing from the show? What frogs ending up going back home with the vendors? What frogs went off the tables first?

Our hobby has a history of dropping species, so I think it is important for us to watch these trends and react accordingly.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Great thread, i do think that the hobby fluctuates a lot based on what people want and what we keep.


----------



## Froggi (Mar 14, 2009)

There were a tonof frogs there. i couldnt find any of those white frogs there.. Black Jungle, AZDR, and one other company had plenty to offer for some really good deals. I think most of the people found what they wanted there. It just maters really on what you were looking for.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Josh

Thumbs were underrepresented but honestly I dont think the crowd was experienced enough to know. 

Leucs and Az and cobalts sold.

Terribs didnt, even some great sized ones.

A dozen Matecho didnt sell, vanzos were traded. 

Certainly the vendors and hard core did their behind the scenes thing, but on the tables it was mostly common stuff and tree frogs that sold.

Pumilio didnt sell, although I'd bet more than a few here would jump on the ones I saw.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I thought the tinctorius selection was lacking. I wanted patricia and would have went with powder blue but neither were there. I ended up with bakhuis. Not that I'm complaining, they are awesome frogs.

I ended up with the two Bakhuis, two Terribilis, and four Azureus.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can someone post a rough estimate of number of vendors, admission fees ect?


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

What kind of pums were there that would have been jumped on?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I noticed quite the selection of thumbnails. From the yuris, tarapotos, imis, intermedius, amazonicus, fantasticus, etc.

Black jungle had all the basics.

There were tons of pums. I saw bri bri, all basti colors, man creek, almirante, colon, cayo de aguas, cauchero, popas, el dorado, chirique, bruno, etc. Most of which stayed heavily stocked throughout the show.

I did not get to see the nicer stuff at tor/adams/robbs tables in the morning because I was helping vend with Jerry. Jerry's table sold lots of reeds, tadpoles, and then your selection of random tree frogs (toopterna, geographica, bicolor, red eyes, etc.)

I sold the frogs I took, which were clowns and some reeds. I went home with a pair of bastis.

Edit: I also got 3 mint terribs for mcbobs


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> Can someone post a rough estimate of number of vendors, admission fees ect?


I believe that there were about 20 tables total, and I think that admission was $7 for adults. I too was surprised to see how many Matechos were left at the end. Other than the one sold at auction, I didn't see anyone pick up any Vanzolini, which really surprised me. I didn't see many sexed adults or proven pairs in general either.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

were there a lot of vanzos? how much were they selling for?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I don't remember how much the Vanzoloni were, at my mere 3 yrs dart experience I did not even consider them. I was already feeling a bit over my head with the purchase of Quinquevittaus which I am still stunned by as I watch them. More according to my plan I found what I think were stunning Rio Pasaje Tricolors, and a potential mate for my Mancreek. I struck out on finding 95% orange galacs to go with mine but I did see a couple 75% Orange. 

I cannot really speak to trends as it all was just very much sensory overload ( in a goo way) for me!

Sally

I


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I had 6 vanzolini at $350/ea or 4 for $1000 and no takers, though I did donate one to the auction and then made a deal with the vendor who won the auction for the other animals. I had bastis, rio branco, man creek, cayo nancy, cayo de aqua, chiriqui river probably 30 pumilio in all and I only sold 3 bastis and 3 cayo nancy. Long gone are the days of people fighting over who is first in line for cb bastis. I took a lot of frogs home but it still was a great show.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats sounds.....not good, actually


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Reality can be a bummer. 

s


Philsuma said:


> Thats sounds.....not good, actually


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Scott said:


> Reality can be a bummer.
> 
> s


 
That's why I avoid it on occasion.....especially the last few years.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

The reality is that the money people are spending on hobbies is probably down with the rest of the market and economy. As the markets and economies recover so will people spending money on frogs. "This too, is temporary"


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

As far as the selection of frogs goes, this was one of the better shows. The questions and conversations that I had during the show would support the average person attending was a beginner or hadn't been into darts very long. The buying frenzy that Rob mentioned was definately absent from this show. 

The economy as well as both Understory and Herpetologic bringing in shipments of "new" frogs affected what people have to spend.

I didn't see the variety of tinctorius that I thought would be there. I sold mostly azureus and leucs, with a few pumilios and galacts thrown in.

It was a great show for visiting and meeting people, you can't ask for a more experienced crowd than you met there. Greg and AManda did an awesome job, many thanks to them.

Eric


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Eric--selection and variety at this show was fantastic, and I was really surprised at what was left sitting on the tables (lots of incredible pumilio, etc.). But current fads in the hobby have to do with that as well.

One group I thought was really underrepresented (if at all) were _Ameerega _species of frogs. There were a couple bassleri here and there, mostly traded from what I could tell. I don't recall seeing a single trivittata for sale on any of the tables. _Hyloxalus azureiventris_ wasn't represented, either...which seems to be a frog that's going the way of the dodo in the hobby at large.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> _Hyloxalus azureiventris_ wasn't represented, either...which seems to be a frog that's going the way of the dodo in the hobby at large.


Do you know of anyone thats breeding them?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> One group I thought was really underrepresented (if at all) were _Ameerega _species of frogs. There were a couple bassleri here and there, mostly traded from what I could tell. I don't recall seeing a single trivittata for sale on any of the tables.


I think that could have been an influence of Bill not being able to make it.. perhaps if he was there the Ameerga gap (and tinctorius) would have been filled.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

bussardnr said:


> Do you know of anyone thats breeding them?


Given your location, I think Bill Heath (Midwest Dart Frogs) would be your best bet if you're interested in obtaining some.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

They are closer than that......Northern MD actually.

I'll tell you more tomorrow at the show...


----------

